# CD/DVD-ROM drive won't play PC-DVD game



## bjh_21 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello. I have a DELL Dimension E510. My OS is Win XP Media Center Edition Version 2002 SP2. My CD/DVD drive is listed under device manager as HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA41G4B. I just recently purchased my first PC-DVD game: Call of Duty 4. When I put the game disc in the drive, nothing happens except that the drive makes a series of grumbling and whining sounds as though it's trying to read the disc and then quits. I tested the drive by trying both a music cd and a dvd movie. Both of these worked without a hitch. I then tested the game disc by placing it in my home entertainment system dvd player (non-pc). The dvd player recognized the disc and displayed the folders that are present on it. I went to Dell's driver support page and installed an optional update for my cd/dvd driver. No luck. Any ideas?


----------



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

The only thing I can say is go to device manager, then uninstall it. Go to dells support page at support.dell.com then type in your service tag number, get the latest driver for your cd/DVD-rom, and install it again, maybe its a driver issue. I am sorry to say thats the only thing I can think of, also maybe try contacting dell, I know its probably what you dont want to hear, but they may be of some assistant where they get a lot of people having that same issue with the same PC model or cd/DVD-rom model. also when you repost, please put down more info such as model numbers, it helps us to help solve your problem.


----------



## bjh_21 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I actually forgot about my post. Since posting, I've been able to get the drive to recognize the disc... sometimes. I first put in a music cd and randomly chose tracks to play to "exercise" the drive. I then inserted the game disc and the drive recognized it. I've also have had luck by disabling and then reenabling the drive. I've found that I don't have to do any of these prep steps all of the time though. The drive will sometimes recognize the disc right off the bat for several consecutive occasions. So, nonetheless, it works even though it occasionally takes a little effort on my part to get it to do so. I did read on other forums that my particular cd/dvd drive model # (or whatever that GWA41G4B # is that I stated in my original post) can be a problem child. I figure I'll replace it with a proven reliable one someday. Thanks again.


----------



## jeskal (Sep 15, 2008)

I am having a hard time with my DVD-ROM it only wants to play CD-ROM Games and it will not play PC DVD-ROM games. I have 2 different CD/DVD-ROM's and i tried both of them they both will not play DVD-ROM's. Can someone PLEASE help me solve this problem.


----------

